# Just Another Rebar Pen



## Sylvanite (Mar 10, 2012)

I picked up a piece of half-inch rebar a while back, and finally got around to making a pen from it.  Upon discovering that 1/2" is a bit small for most pen styles (I should have bought 5/8" instead), I went searching through my kits to find one that would fit.  The gel-click kit looked like it would work, and since I haven't made one of those before either, I decided to give it a try.

I turned down the centerband to tube-flush and pressed them together - converting the kit to a single barrel.  Then I cut the rebar to length, drilled it, and turned the ends down to match the kit hardware.  I powdercoated the rebar in smoke chrome color, assembled the parts, and this is the result:







I think it would look better with chrome fittings, but gold was all I had.  Still, it was an interesting experience.

I hope you like it,
Eric


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 10, 2012)

thats looks pretty cool! I bet that would look awesome with a bluing effect to it! Did turn the ends down with a metal lathe or is that a stupid question? LOL


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 10, 2012)

Eric, that is a super cool pen.  I like chrome better than the gold to.

Ray


----------



## bluwolf (Mar 10, 2012)

Very clean looking assembly, especially for rebar. I really like that smoke chrome color.

Mike


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow. Great looking pen, I think that I agree about using Chrome instead. How hard is the rebar to drill? The rebar almost looks to clean to be real.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 10, 2012)

seamus7227 said:


> I bet that would look awesome with a bluing effect to it! Did turn the ends down with a metal lathe or is that a stupid question? LOL



Well, I was going to blue the rebar, but I couldn't find the bottle of cold bluing solution I thought I had.  I might have powdercoated in clear except where I turned down the ends, the rebar was bright and no amount of buffing would bring up the same color on the rest.  So, I broke down and powdercoated in smoke chrome - the closest color match I have on hand.  The color almost matches the original rebar (if it were clean and shiny).

I had originally planned on buffing the gold plating off the kit parts as well.  In fact, I did buff the centerband (before turning it down) to the chrome.  The plating, however, held up much better than I've seen on other kits.  I wasn't sure I could get all the gold off the clip so I just let it be.

I did drill and turn it on a metal lathe.  It was just easier that way.  The tailstock on my wood lathe tends to slide when drilling steel.  The drill bit was shorter than the barrel so I had to drill from both ends.  I really should have repointed the bit (118 degree) to a 135 degree split-point first.  It would have cut cooler and easier.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## triw51 (Mar 10, 2012)

WOW That is an awsome pen good job


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 11, 2012)

I know it has the hole drilled through, I just can't imagine doing it...WOW!

BTW, what is the weight on this finished piece?






Scott


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 11, 2012)

SDB777 said:


> BTW, what is the weight on this finished piece?


It's a fairly heavy pen, but not unwieldly so.  My postal scale weighs it at 70g (2.5oz) - a bit more than a snakewood cigar (60g) but not as massive as a real 50BMG pen (100g).

Regards,
Eric


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 11, 2012)

Sylvanite said:


> SDB777 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, what is the weight on this finished piece?
> ...


 


For some reason, I would have thought it heavier....cool!

Bet it's a winner with concrete working guys?





Scott


----------



## McBryde (Mar 12, 2012)

That thing just looks heavier than it really is. You must have drilled quite a bit of the weight out of it.

E


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 30, 2012)

I made another one at a customer's request.  He runs a company that makes rebar and sent me a piece with his trademark on it to use.









I switched to chrome hardware, and finished the rebar with smoke chrome powdercoat and a clear topcoat.

I hope you like it,
Eric


----------



## WWAtty (Apr 30, 2012)

Those rebar pens are incredible!  Nicely done.  

There are probably more than a few civil engineers who would love to have one of those.


----------



## Super Dave (Apr 30, 2012)

Great job !

Dave


----------

